# Coopers Sparkling Ale Recipe



## James Bourchier (12/7/07)

Does anyone know of any kit based recipes similar to Coopers Sparkling Ale?


----------



## gundaroo (12/7/07)

i have a coopers sparkling ale brewing at the moment from the coopers premium selection,its mixed with1.5kg LME, 500g dex and 300g corn syrup.
i was told by the lhbs that this is a great kit.
i have done most of the coopers premium kits now and can recommend all of them,the heritage lager is superb.


----------



## sjc (12/7/07)

Hello JamesB

you might like to check out the recipe for Cooper's Sparkling on the Cooper's web page:

http://www.coopers.com.au/homebrew/makeBee...d=5&bid=119 

Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Pandreas (12/7/07)

Hi JamesB,

I haven't attempted a sparkling ale clone so I can't advise you with regards to a kit recipe. I have however brewed an all extract coopers pale ale clone that turned out very close to the original.

IMO the reason why my brew turned out so close to the original was because I cultured the yeast from a Pale Ale longneck and used this to ferment my wort. I believe the yeast is what gives Coopers it's distinctive flavour, and probably one of the reasons Coopers make a feature of their yeast in their beer.

I would recommend that you buy a couple of longnecks of sparkling, use the yeast for your brew, and then keep the bottles which I reckon are the best to re-use for your HB.

There are plenty of links on this forum on how to culture the yeast, it is really simple and easy to do. Let us know if you need some clarification on how to do this.

Cheers!


----------



## wabster (12/7/07)

Just a quick question re the Cooper ale yeast. Is the yeast they use to ferment the wort the same as they use when they bottle the beer for priming? I've heard some breweries use a different priming yeast to their fermenting yeast, and if this is the case then wouldn't it throw the flavour off a bit?

I have been buying Cooper's Ale longnecks for the bottles as well as to enjoy the beer, and have some Cooper Ale kits ready to use, and thought I might culture some yeast and use it to pich the wort. 

I have attached a yeast culturing/recovery PPT file I got from a yahoo brewing group.



Cheerz Wab

View attachment yeastpresentation.ppt


----------



## Pandreas (12/7/07)

Wabster,

The yeast in all Coopers bottles is the same yeast used to ferment their beer... You will not have problems with off flavours. There are numerous threads discussing coopers yeast on this forum, try a quick search on "Coopers Yeast".

Many Belgian and German beers that are bottle conditioned, unfortunately, use different yeast for bottle conditioning than the yeast they use for primary fermentation. You need to be wary with these and research the brand before trying to culture a yeast.

Cheers!


----------



## brettprevans (12/7/07)

theres plenty of coopers sparkling receipes on the site, just do a search on coopers sparkling or CSA
The main feature of doing a coopers is to recultre the yeast from a coopers bottle so as to get the authentic coopers taste. see the section on yeast farming.

EDIT: Beaten to it.


----------



## citizensnips (12/7/07)

Sorry to go off topic but i'm a little confused with the Coopers range. What type of Coopers are you buying from the supermarket and does this mean the others are of a higher quality or are they all sold at supermarkets?


----------



## mitysa (12/7/07)

eddy22 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but i'm a little confused with the Coopers range. What type of Coopers are you buying from the supermarket and does this mean the others are of a higher quality or are they all sold at supermarkets?




Hi eddy22,

Most of the coopers you can buty in the supermarket are the base coopers (ie: draught, lager, real ale), but some might stock international range (bavarian lager, pale ale or canadian blonde), the thomas cooper range is moslty available at your lhbs which are the higher quality kits

Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## citizensnips (12/7/07)

Thanks, i couldnt remember seeing the Thomas Coopers range or the Bavarian Lager in the supermarket. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## wabster (12/7/07)

I drink the Coopers Sparkling Ale longnecks and brew the Coopers Real Ale kits, both have red identifying colour on their packaging 

I have a LCPA clone in the bottles maturing now, I tasted the FG hydrometer sample and it was sensational, just what I wanted.

In the future I look forward to growing some POR hops and really getting into brewing from first principles, Cheerz Wab.


----------



## skeet (13/7/07)

eddy22 said:


> Thanks, i couldnt remember seeing the Thomas Coopers range or the Bavarian Lager in the supermarket.
> Thanks for the help.




it cost me $14.50 at my local HB shop in Adelaide today

Is there anyone that has recipes other than coopers and not do your own yeast?

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/07)

skeet said:


> it cost me $14.50 at my local HB shop in Adelaide today
> 
> Is there anyone that has recipes other than coopers and not do your own yeast?
> 
> Cheers


skeet 

jut browse the K&K threads and you'll fin heaps of receipes. search for 'best K&K'. theres 2 threads that discuss HB best K&K receipes.


----------

